Ask HN: What new tech are you looking forward to in 2016? - gamesbrainiac
======
coderKen
Any startup looking to get into solar energy generation with focus in emerging
economies, Africa to be specific. I'm 100% interested. PS: I'm a software
developer

~~~
asymmetric
There's Mobisol[0] which operates in that space. They provide solar powered
batteries to households, and allow payments to happen over M-Pesa.

[0]:
[http://www.plugintheworld.com/mobisol/product/](http://www.plugintheworld.com/mobisol/product/)

~~~
coderKen
Thanks

------
sotojuan
Not a new language, but I am looking forward to learning Elixir and seeing it
improve and hopefully gain adoption.

~~~
nailer
Elixir now feels like node in 2011, Python in the early 2000s or Linux in the
90s. Your money's on the right horse.

------
cakes
Wider availability of USB Type-C on devices!

------
nickthemagicman
Desktop commodity VR: Oculus, Sony, Microsoft. Cannot even.

Also, Magic Leap whatever it is, looks amazing.

------
nailer
Conversely, what new non-technical thing are you looking forward to in 2016?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819516)

------
chmielewski
Red programming language version 1.0

Better batteries and cheaper/more powerful solar power

~~~
touristtam
+1 on better battery technology. It's been touted as being around the corner
for too many years (same goes for the Solid State memory).

------
gamesbrainiac
Microsoft Hololens. I really wonder what its going to be like to build VR
apps. Don't know much about it, but in 2016, I want to get started.

------
philippnagel
Faster and more stable Internet in more parts of Earth.

------
humility
neovim 1.0

------
lovelearning
Building my own 3d printer for fun and profit.

------
benologist
Open world VR games!

~~~
chaos_monkey
If someone was able to mass produce something like the Omni I think there
would be so much potential. Think how much weight you would lose just walking
across the wasteland in fallout.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIamd4Uso4k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIamd4Uso4k)

------
tmaly
trying out the raspberry pi zero with Go

